# Not so Terrible day trapping!



## John Barkowski (Oct 9, 2008)

That's awesome, nice setup you have there.


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

My daughter turns 3 in January and the other day begged me to let her comb the muskrats I had laying out to be skinned. After a little bit I hear "next!" I turn to see her with a nicely brushed rat being pushed aside to make room for another :lol:. One of those things I won't ever forget, lol.

Derek


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Very cool! Most little ladies wouldn't get anywhere near something like that...you have one special gem there...lucky guy!

Marc


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Excellent photos. Looks like you've got one heck of a fur shed. Perhaps I'll have to make the voyage for the yearly post-convention rendezvous next year


----------

